# Pixel XL to Iphone XS Max, HUGE difference in Tesla App



## mtdoak (Aug 1, 2017)

So, recently decided to switch to the latest Apple phone, partly because my dad needed a new phone and Verizon is having a good deal, partly because I saw my wife had zero issues on her Iphone 8 Plus and my car. 

Now, I will say that the Android 9 update DOES make the Android Tesla experience better...but holy smokes the app works SO much better in IOS. 

-Phone key works flawlessly, at least over the last 2 days. Just like you'd expect a fob to work
-IOS tesla widget works great. 
-Just overall responsiveness from the app to the car, etc. 

I'd probably recommend to anyone to go with Iphone over Android for the phone key at this point. Night and day how much better the iphone works than google's flagship for Tesla Keys


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

Did you have a Pixel XL 1 or 2? I have a 2 and my app works fine, no issues getting in the car at all.


----------



## Firewired (Apr 9, 2016)

I have a Pixel XL 2 and have found it hit or miss. Sometimes I have to unlock the phone for it to work. Even so, I still love the functionality. I never feel the need to want to get a key fob.

In the iPhone version do you have shortcuts like there are in the android notification to unlock, and open trunk and frunk without fully having to open app?


----------



## tipton (May 21, 2018)

I'd sell my model 3 before switching to IOS. 

glad to hear it is working out for you though.


----------



## Blair Chaney Jennings (Mar 25, 2018)

Sounds just like my Samsung Galaxy S8+. I have not had any issues after making Silver Fox a trusted device. Now other than wakeup issues she works great.


----------



## bento (Aug 7, 2018)

I have an Pixel XL 1 and it works for the most part. There have been a few time where I had to wait a little before I could open the door. It doesn't annoy me enough to carry around a key fob.


----------



## slotti (May 29, 2018)

Samsung S8+ here. Maybe one day per week the key is not working out of the box and I have to cycle airplane mode, but that is it for key issues. Bluetooth is a bit more worrisome, since one out of 3 times I have to force the connection through the car since it won't connect automatically.....nothing that would have me switch to iOS though . 
Glad to hear you have better success now though......I won't switch phone before S10.


----------



## Firewired (Apr 9, 2016)

I use primarily Android (Pixel XL 2), and think each OS / ecosystem has their advantageous and disadvantages. It’s weird that the initial post has only illicited responses from Android owners. Have any other Android owners tried both Android / IOS and can compare how it works with car?


----------



## ADK46 (Aug 4, 2018)

I just found myself pondering the differences between an IOS EV and an Android EV. Both may be in the wings, sorta. I'm going to keep my pondering to myself, though.


----------



## Ohm-ygod (Jul 20, 2018)

I fully agree with the post. Had a S8. took 2-3 minutes to connect to car bluetooth for phone calls/podcasts/music. drove me crazy since i couldn't hear any calls (the audio was cut off) if i was on a call and got into my car. Changed to Iphone X after seeing my wife's iphone 8 had no issues. what a difference!!


----------



## evolution2147 (Jul 29, 2018)

I've never had a single issue with my iPhone X with using it as a key or playing music through it. Im actually quite surprised how well it all works. 

Android operating system definitely has its advantages but if you are looking for stability and reliability in iOS device will win hands down.


----------



## Bomber (Sep 26, 2018)

Firewired said:


> I have a Pixel XL 2 and have found it hit or miss. Sometimes I have to unlock the phone for it to work. Even so, I still love the functionality. I never feel the need to want to get a key fob.
> 
> In the iPhone version do you have shortcuts like there are in the android notification to unlock, and open trunk and frunk without fully having to open app?


I have an LGG7 and it has similar intermittent challenges waking up. I find if I lock the phone it is always delayed waking up, and never opens the car as I walk up.


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

I have a Pixel 2 XL and it has worked very well. The only problems I've had have been single times after firmware updates. One for the car and one for the phone. I found people recommending the following which I did before I got my car so I've never tried without this:

Step-by-step instructions from here:
The following is the procedure for my Google Pixel running Android v8.1( or 9). If you are on a different version and/or have a different OEM, the procedure might be slightly different. And I would imagine that if you're on a very old version of Android, this procedure might be completely irrelevant.

Step 1: Find the Tesla app and long press on the icon. An "App info" option appears. Select that.

Step 2: Tap on "Battery". This now shows you a new page of battery info specific to the app.

Step 3: Scroll all the way down and tap on "Battery optimization." You're now on a page that shows apps and services that are not battery optimized. the goal is to add the Tesla app to this list.

Step 4: At the top of the screen, tap the "Not optimized" dropdown menu and choose "All apps"

Step 5: Scroll down and find the Tesla app. Tap it. You should now have a modal window with two radio button selections: "Optimize" and "Don't optimize."

Step 6: Tap the "Don't optimize" radio option and press DONE.

Did you do this before switching phones?


----------



## Firewired (Apr 9, 2016)

I did that for my Pixel XL 2. Even so I frequently have the car no open until I unlock my phone.


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

Firewired said:


> I did that for my Pixel XL 2. Even so I frequently have the car no open until I unlock my phone.


Do you reboot the car and phone after updates?


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

Firewired said:


> I did that for my Pixel XL 2. Even so I frequently have the car no open until I unlock my phone.


Not sure if it helps but I also have Smart lock settings to include On-Body detection and the Model 3 is a trusted device.


----------



## LucyferSam (Sep 13, 2017)

Huh, I have a Pixel 2 and haven't had a phone as key failure since turning off the battery saver setting at the beginning of June. Never even take the phone out of my pocket, much less unlock it.


----------



## Firewired (Apr 9, 2016)

All good suggestions. I will give it a try. Only thing I had done was turn off battery optimization. Thanks.


----------



## agastya (Apr 17, 2018)

Sure. Let's switch usage of tens of other apps to a new ecosystem because one app is arguably better 

FWIW, zero issues on a Pixel XL2, Note 8 and Nexus 6P. 

To the folks who are having to unlock your phone before having the car open... have you checked the Fingerprint Auth setting in the Tesla app? Maybe it is enabled and it requires you unlocking the phone before unlocking the car. It is a good option to have so that people don't just walk close to the car with your locked phone in hand and are able to open the car.


----------



## COM3 (Jul 23, 2018)

I have had no issues with my Pixel 2 XL. I have an iPhone for work, and you won't see me switching my daily driver from Android to IOS anytime soon.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

LucyferSam said:


> To the folks who are having to unlock your phone before having the car open... have you checked the Fingerprint Auth setting in the Tesla app? Maybe it is enabled and it requires you unlocking the phone before unlocking the car. It is a good option to have so that people don't just walk close to the car with your locked phone in hand and are able to open the car.


I believe the fingerprint authentication setting in the Tesla phone app is only functional if you have a Model S or X registered in the same Tesla account. *Maybe someone with an S or X can confirm.* Because on my Samsung phone I can turn fingerprint authentication on but the app turns it back off if I log out of the app and back in. And once the app is running, it never asks for authentication again. So with only a Model 3, there doesn't appear to be any point to the fingerprint authentication setting in the Tesla app.

The fingerprint authentication setting (on or off) does not prevent the phone from working as a proximity key. I just tested it in the "on" setting and the door opens every time just like it does in the "off" setting.

Because our 2 Model 3's are registered in separate Tesla accounts, I need to log into the Tesla app with different credentials depending upon which car I want to use. This is made easy using "Samsung Pass" which pops up (with both accounts listed) whenever I open the Tesla app. I just click the account I want and touch the fingerprint sensor to log in. Then I'm logged into that Tesla account until I logout/close the app. Of course, the fingerprint authentication setting in the Tesla app has no effect on Samsung Pass functionality.


----------

